# Politics and News > World Affairs >  XXXmas redacted: Artist removes giant sex toy Christmas tree in Paris

## Roadmaster

McCarthy was reportedly attacked by a man who hit him three times  in the face and told him, _you're not French and the work  has no place on the square.  _  :Headbang: 


http://rt.com/news/197236-paris-sex-toy-removed/

----------

texmaster (10-20-2014)

----------


## Calypso Jones

I saw it and it looked like a tree...a really simple green pine tree type tree.  Like on a Parcheesi board.   That's a sex toy??    It didn't appear to look like any sex toy I've ever seen LOLOL.   It looks like a TREE.  

Okay.  I'm dumbfounded over this one.

----------


## Roadmaster

> I saw it and it looked like a tree...a really simple green pine tree type tree.  Like on a Parcheesi board.   That's a sex toy??    It didn't appear to look like any sex toy I've ever seen LOLOL.   It looks like a TREE.  
> 
> Okay.  I'm dumbfounded over this one.


 They said it looked like a butt plug, I have no idea what that is.

----------


## St James

> They said it looked like a butt plug, I have no idea what that is.


well, they're sorta............ 
they sorta look like...........
the come in different colors, I've heard  :Smiley ROFLMAO:

----------


## fyrenza

Perhaps Nancy will buy it for San Francisco's Christmas decorations ~

it ought to be *well received* THERE ...

----------

Conservative Libertarian (10-19-2014),Daily Bread (11-30-2014),St James (10-19-2014)

----------


## fyrenza

> well, they're sorta............ 
> they sorta look like...........
> the come in different colors, I've heard





> *A butt plug is a sex toy that is designed to be inserted into the rectum for sexual pleasure.[1][2] In some ways, they are similar to a dildo, but they tend to be shorter, and must have a flanged end to prevent the device from being lost inside the rectum.[3]*


~ http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Butt_plug

When in doubt, WIKI !!!

----------


## Calypso Jones

> ~ http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/butt_plug
> 
> when in doubt, wiki !!!


oooooooooooohhhhhnooooooooooooooooooooooo

----------


## lostbeyond

For the French, everything is a sex toy and sex, as long as it is not a woman.

----------

Daily Bread (11-30-2014),texmaster (10-20-2014)

----------


## Calypso Jones

Does it seem to the rest of you that the French are getting more conservative all the time.    Last year opposing same sex marriage and same sex couples adopting children.   Now, protesting vigorously a questionable sculpture.   

Remember during the Clinton administration and his monica/cigar scandal, the media continually demeaned americans for their provincial attitudes while holding up the Europeans, particularly the French for their more liberal attitudes??   bag that. 

it also strikes me....islam condemns the west's immorality and our own children abandon the culture for islam and it's strict (but hypocritical) philosophy.   They go for the satanically inspired cult of death.    All they have to do is stay here and if they want morality, they work toward it.  Stand against Hollywood and the media.   Save this country before you ruin your own life in a region that cares nothing for life.

----------

goosey (10-19-2014)

----------


## goosey

The French are a lot better than we give them credit. 

In Australia, everyone would look like sad puppy dogs and then a man from the council would take action and have the thing removed. Some reason, the pervert race let us have a modicum of decency here. They hate us less I think. 

They hate me personally as much as they do France though!  :Big Grin:

----------


## goosey

> Does it seem to the rest of you that the French are getting more conservative all the time.    Last year opposing same sex marriage and same sex couples adopting children.   Now, protesting vigorously a questionable sculpture.   
> 
> Remember during the Clinton administration and his monica/cigar scandal, the media continually demeaned americans for their provincial attitudes while holding up the Europeans, particularly the French for their more liberal attitudes??   bag that. 
> 
> it also strikes me....islam condemns the west's immorality and our own children abandon the culture for islam and it's strict (but hypocritical) philosophy.   They go for the satanically inspired cult of death.    All they have to do is stay here and if they want morality, they work toward it.  Stand against Hollywood and the media.   Save this country before you ruin your own life in a region that cares nothing for life.


Studies have shown that mass immigration makes indigenous peoples more conservative.

----------


## Calypso Jones

Kids want morality and decency?  I think they do.  YeT they are encouraged to ridicule the bible and Christians.  


here's what they've missed.

How can a young man keep his way pure?  By living according to your word, O Lord.   Psalms 119:9


Create in me a pure heart, O God, and renew a steadfast spirit within me.   Psalms 51:10


Do not arouse or or awaken love until it so desires.   Song of Songs 3:5


 Song of Songs 3:5

If love is so wonderful as this poem beautifully sings shouldn't people pursue it recklessly?  Yet the beloved warns them not to.  Three times she urges others not to force love, but to let it develop at its own rate.   Love should wait for its proper time.  

As Jesus put it, "Whatever God has joined together, let man not separate."   Matt 19:6

If you're not ready to commit yourself  for a lifetime of loving, don't get 'joined' in sexual intercourse.

The Bible says that when you go to bed, something happens to the two of you, something that changes you at the deepest level.  You are bound together body and soul.  You can't just painlessly back away from  the relationship anymore than you can separate two pieces of paper that have been glued together.   You can tear the two pieces apart, but not without leaving pieces of one stuck forever to the other.  Paul talks about that in 1 Corinthians 6:12-20.

Sex is an incredible gift in the right context.  In the wrong context it's an incredible source of heartbreak and lifebreak.  You don't want to join two lives together unless you are sure as is humanly possible they will never be torn apart again.  That means marriage-full hearted, committed marriage.  Don't trick yourself into thinking that feelings, however strong, are a substitute.

Don't we owe it to our sons and DAUGHTERS to explain it to them?

----------


## lostbeyond

> Kids want morality and decency? I think they do. YeT they are encouraged to ridicule the bible and Christians. 
> 
> 
> here's what they've missed.
> 
> How can a young man keep his way pure? By living according to your word, O Lord. Psalms 119:9
> 
> 
> Create in me a pure heart, O God, and renew a steadfast spirit within me. Psalms 51:10
> ...


HAHAHA  The American puritan/protestant bullies have omitted the Song Of Songs from the Bible, you need to go for Catholicism to find that.  I think this speaks for itself, and answers a lot of your questions.  HEHEHE

----------

